# Is it a bad idea to have a water Bowl in Puppy's Cage overnight ?



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Molly sleep's in a large Cage overnight in kitchen. We leave a water bowl in there & the past 4 mornings she's done a wee overnight.Could this be coz she is drinking the water ? Is it a bad idea to give Puppies water overnight ?

thanks, sorry if it's a silly question


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Assuming that Molly is just seven weeks old as per your signature!
PErsonally I would NOT expect a pup to hold itself overnight at that age!
Neither have nor would I ever remove water access from mine.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

So she's come home then? Where are the pictures - did i miss them?!

I wouldnt put water away from her - we've never done so and i don't ever intend to do so in the future should i own any more dogs. But then that's just my opinion.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Personally, I don't like the idea of removing water from at night - I like my dogs and puppies to have free access to water at ALL times. It won't be causing your pup to wee at night, as DT says, this is simply because they can't hold it that long. Do you get up and take her out during the night?


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree at 7 weeks of age I wouldnt expect a pup to do without fluids over night nor would I expect it to be clean at this age, give it a few more weeks, make sure you are taking the pups out before bedtime, and if required(I have done this) take them out in the middle of the night, you know they are going to pee at some point during the night, so try to get it that the pup relates to peeing outside instead of in the crate, eventually the pup will be able to hold it longer, and the night trips will get nearer and nearer to morning time, eventually you will have it that the pup is clean over the night but may be desperate to go out in mornings and get excited when it hears you rising, so at this stage, in mornings no dilly dallying, straight down to put pup out before you do anything else make sure it does its business then get on with your normal morning routine.

Mo


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

If the pup is drinking it`s because she is thirsty. A dog should always have access to water. 
I have a dog who was denied constant access to water and for ages he would drink to excess, desperate to get the water while it was there. He`s OK now but it took a while. 
A tiny pup will not go for long without a wee, same as a baby. It has nothing to do with drinking, it`s simply that their system is immature.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

None of mine ever had water down at night. Always had full access to water all day but taken up at a certain time at night and all mine were dry early through the night. Never harmed mine.


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

Mine always have water and I use puppy pads to help training but those first few months its getting up in the night to let pupster out to pee. You can get water bowls specifically for crates they attach to the bars and the bowl is removable. You can if you have a swimmer use a filling bowl specifically to stop paddling. Ayla has always had a bowl like that because she likes snorkling


----------



## SarahAvon (Aug 7, 2010)

I took my pup's water up before we went to bed, on the advice of training books and she was toilet trained by 9 weeks. 
Saying that, bed time is really late in my house as hubby works late anyway, so we'd take her water up at 11pm-12am, then I was up to take her out and put fresh water down at 7-8am and she was always fine.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

I tend to do as sarahavon, no water in the crate but access to it all day and evening until bed.Up in the night for puppy wee stop(when they will take a drink outside if they want to),then water from first thing again.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I would never leave a dog without water, puppy or adult. It's a basic need. I would hate not to be allowed any water at night or any other time if I were thirsty. Plus pups can dehydrate quickly so no, not a good idea at all


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Denying a dog water isnt toilet training. Its on par with denying them food to stop them crapping imo.

I hate the whole "make the crate so small so that they are forced to hold it, because messing where they sleep is distressful", too.

When mine were pups they had a 48inch crate, with a bed at one end and newspaper and a water bowl at the other.

*I* toilet trained them by getting up numerous times during the night and showing them that outside was the place to go. I didnt remove water so that their bladders couldnt fill. Thats not training, its exploitation.

Oscar never pee'd, Alfie did just a handful of times.

They may not need a drink during the night (i know mine did and still have one every night), but basic welfare standards state they should have access to it at all times.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

That'd be like stopping a child having a drink whilst potty training in my opinion, and in all honesty I dont see where it trains, it just stops them weeing, I thought all the books advised getting up with the pup at night especially at such a young age.When I bought penny home she had been without mum so was pretty inexperienced so I got up every hour and let her out in the garden, sometimes we hit a wee sometimes we didn't but it's all part of having a new pup. They have no controll over it untill at least 12 weeks anyway from what I hear and experienced.
I would advise you leave the water there as such a young pup needs access to water all the time imo....and just get up throughout the night to let her out for a wee.
Clare xx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

If she keeps going toilet in the night I'd get up and let her out to go toilet. The only reason I didn't get up with Rupert in the night is because he didn't go, whenever he whined it was for a fuss and he just didn't seem to need to go. The only time he did was when the clocks changed his body clock went awol for a while lol. 

He tends to drink a lot in one go, then go toilet and not drink again for several hours, that's just him I remember when I had to measure his intake he wouldn't drink for six or seven hours sometimes it was a bit worrying, but he had access 24/7 until he was 14 months and had a crate as he'd knock it over in there, but by that point I made sure he went to bed after he'd had his evening drink not before, if he ever seemed to drink in the night I'd not have made him go without, it was solely for convenience as he kept knocking the bowl over.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

She has access to water all day & night. Although it sounds like some of u think i don't allow her water ..:frown:

Also btw we do take her out during the night ...


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Willa its obvious from your first post that you allow your pup water at all times, most of the responses are to,"*Is it a bad idea to give Puppies water overnight ?* and the fact that some members do not give access during the night, your question was a perfectly valid one, bearing in mind the conflicting responses you have received, personally as previously stated I would continue giving access to water, but make it a point of getting up a few times during the night to let pup out for a wee, its all part of being a new puppy owner

Mo


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

If a dog / puppy is fed on dry food, according to all the manufacturers' instructions, drinking water should be available at all times.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

moboyd said:


> Willa its obvious from your first post that you allow your pup water at all times, most of the responses are to,"*Is it a bad idea to give Puppies water overnight ?* and the fact that some members do not give access during the night, your question was a perfectly valid one, bearing in mind the conflicting responses you have received, personally as previously stated I would continue giving access to water, but make it a point of getting up a few times during the night to let pup out for a wee, its all part of being a new puppy owner
> 
> Mo


Molly loves water & constanly dips her head into the bowl - lol.
We will continue to leave water bowl in cage & take her out during the night 

just want to do the right thing for Molly ...


----------

